# Bastakiya, Dubai by day and night



## philp (Sep 20, 2010)

Bastakiya is a old part of Dubai featuring many old merchant houses and windtowers. Here are a few shots from the alleyways of this part of town by day and night. C&C more than welcome:

1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8


----------

